# looking for 20-25hp outboard



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking to re-power. I want a clean, good running 20-25HP outboard.
1) electric start
2) short shaft (15")
3) tiller...not remote
3) any brand, will consider any age
I'll try and pay a far price but need to keep it under $1500


----------

